# Removing scratches from silver?



## texasgirl (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone know how to remove scratches from a strerling silver bracelet?
Is there some sort of cloth or anything? Mine has visible scratches that must have come from me wearing mine at work and typing on the computer. It rubs on the desk.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2007)

With sterling, you have a chance as it's solid silver.  I'd try a silver polish.  It's an abrasive that will take off scratches or at least make them less visible, depending on how deep they are.

If that doesn't work, take them to a jeweler and he can polish them out.


----------



## Katie H (May 15, 2007)

I don't know that _you _can remove them.  Perhaps a good jeweler would be the one to do it correctly.  But if you want to refurbish the bracelet a bit, you can use the stuff that the people at Replacements Ltd. use.

It's a product called NEVR-DULL.  I've been using it for years on all my silver flatware and all my other silver pieces.  It can make the ugliest piece look almost new.  Here's a link that tells you where it can be found, along with some information on the product:  find it here.


----------



## texasgirl (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Andy. I don't think they are deep,just a surface scratch.

Thank you too, Katie!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 15, 2007)

Is scratches are not too deep a jeweler should be able to buff them out,


----------

